# Not everyone loves Marineland!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Is anyone in Southern Ontario like me so completely sick of hearing that Godforsaken, insipid, annoying MarineLand commericial being played ad nauseam every summer for at least the last 8 years? 
I can't hit my remote fast enough when that F*^%ing song comes on. If I were suddenly a billionare I think I'd buy the place just to shut it down out of spite!!
Sorry, haven't had my morning coffee yet, needed to vent.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL! I feel your pain Brother. I've gotten into the habit of hitting the Mute button every time the ads come on (its now an unconscious action), but that theme song still bugs me.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Susie McNeil does one of those commercials, not that it makes it any more or less bearable.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Is anyone in Southern Ontario like me so completely sick of hearing that Godforsaken, insipid, annoying MarineLand commericial being played ad nauseam every summer for at least the last 8 years?
> I can't hit my remote fast enough when that F*^%ing song comes on. If I were suddenly a billionare I think I'd buy the place just to shut it down out of spite!!
> Sorry, haven't had my morning coffee yet, needed to vent.


That is my alltime fave commercial...I look forward to it, to the point that I rush home to turn on the TV right after work so that I don't miss any possible chances to see/hear it. The music and lyrics are especially inspiring. 

You should put it on your set list for the band.

Enjoy your coffee.

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> That is my alltime fave commercial...I look forward to it, to the point that I rush home to turn on the TV right after work so that I don't miss any possible chances to see/hear it. The music and lyrics are especially inspiring.
> 
> You should put it on your set list for the band.
> 
> ...


Very funny! It's not like you have to rush home to hear it. Sometimes I'd swear that they are the only sponsor for CTV news!
Those commercials are the only thing that makes me look forward to Autumn and Winter.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Very funny!


Just trying to "brighten" your Monday morning a bit.

BTW...my guitar arrived in the mail this morning. Haven't opened it yet.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey! The song's changed. I remember:

MarineLand and Game Farm
Niagara Falls, Ontario
Wonderful place for you to go
MarineLand and Game Farm

...:banana:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Great thread title, just had to click on it. Not a big fan of theme parks personally. FWIW those irritating yet catchy jingles were the lifeblood for many musicians and studios and now are usually made these days using stock music and/or loop construction kits ie. with 1/100th of the budget....I even heard a jingle for a major trade college that was....get this, 30 secs of the demo file that comes with a certain sample library CD slowed down 20% in PT, that's it, done!

Of course on another note, Niagara Falls on a windy day is truly the world's greatest wet T-shirt contest.

Andy


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Is anyone in Southern Ontario like me so completely sick of hearing that Godforsaken, insipid, annoying MarineLand commericial being played ad nauseam every summer for at least the last 8 years?
> I can't hit my remote fast enough when that F*^%ing song comes on. If I were suddenly a billionare I think I'd buy the place just to shut it down out of spite!!
> Sorry, haven't had my morning coffee yet, needed to vent.



I was so glad when my kids were old enough to go to amusement parks on there own. When they hit their teen years I never had to step foot in marineland or wonderland ever again.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

sysexguy said:


> Of course on another note, Niagara Falls on a windy day is truly the world's greatest wet T-shirt contest.


Slowly I turned...step by step...inch by inch...

Jingles are painful for sure. Mind you, I find radio and TV in general to be unlistenable, not just the jingles, but the overly compressed in-your-face breathless faux urgency of the whole thing.

There's a great understated scene in Bill Forsyth's Comfort and Joy, where the main character -- a hapless local radio DJ -- is doing (and re-doing ad nauseum) a jingle for some kind of candy ... can't find a clip online, but if you get a chance, great film


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Please ship us Marineland and The Metro Zoo, so they can both be in places where they would be appreciated.........


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Please ship us Marineland and The Metro Zoo, so they can both be in places where they would be appreciated.........


I LOVE the Metro Zoo! Can't wait to take my daughter for the 1st time.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Please ship us Marineland and The Metro Zoo, so they can both be in places where they would be appreciated.........


How about we just ship you the jingles instead ?:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Please ship us Marineland and The Metro Zoo, so they can both be in places where they would be appreciated.........


Ha and drown all those fuzzy little animals at the bottom of the sea....

You might get into hot water for that. 


I did 5 days at Disney on that condition that I will never do another Theme park. My right to be a grumpy old man now.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

remember when they built the friendship cove thing and all those beluga whales got sick and died?
at the time i worked midnights at a plant next door to marineland, and every time i went out for a smoke or to eat something i could hear them- 
normal whale sounds these were not- these things were crying-
i quit the job after a few weeks- i still get the willies remembering it.
fekking marineland sucks.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, that jingle was written by the same lady who wrote the "Ex" Hockey Night in Canada Theme...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[youtube=Option]rVUb9sh4GMQ[/youtube]


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

fraser said:


> remember when they built the friendship cove thing and all those beluga whales got sick and died?
> at the time i worked midnights at a plant next door to marineland, and every time i went out for a smoke or to eat something i could hear them-
> normal whale sounds these were not- these things were crying-
> i quit the job after a few weeks- i still get the willies remembering it.
> fekking marineland sucks.


I agree Fraser. Big giant animals should not be kept in, well, bathtubs basically. 

Now Disneyland/world.... that's another story! I LOVE thrill rides and can't get enough of Space Mountain, the Aerosmith Rock 'n Rollercoaster, the Tower of Terror, etc. And my favourite restaurant in all the world at Epcot.... The San Angel. I gotta get back there someday.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

The one I remember cutting through my ears like an icepick was a radio spot for Longos, a local grocery chain.

They had a jingle sung by a kids choir. I swear no two kids sang the same note in the right key.

I got to punching my car radio buttons so hard when the ad would start that I nearly blew a knuckle joint!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> I agree Fraser. Big giant animals should not be kept in, well, bathtubs basically.
> 
> Now Disneyland/world.... that's another story! I LOVE thrill rides and can't get enough of Space Mountain, the Aerosmith Rock 'n Rollercoaster, the Tower of Terror, etc. And my favourite restaurant in all the world at Epcot.... The San Angel. I gotta get back there someday.


Yeah. Spending an exorbitant amount of money to enter a theme park only to stand in line for 75% of a 10 hour day in order to enjoy about 8 rides is a great recipe for fun. 
Even when my kids were small and we'd take them there at least once a year it was great fun for them. Kids rides weren't too bad for lineups and my wife and I don't like rides so we didn't have to stand in line. But we must have walked 100 miles on those days and got burnt to a crisp every time.
I was there the first year they brought the water slides in and that was a pretty fun year. Back then the lineups weren't even as bad as they are now. 
I cannot understand how someone can stand in a line in front of a sign that says "You are 2 hours from the front of the line at this point"


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah. Spending an exorbitant amount of money to enter a theme park only to stand in line for 75% of a 10 hour day in order to enjoy about 8 rides is a great recipe for fun.
> Even when my kids were small and we'd take them there at least once a year it was great fun for them. Kids rides weren't too bad for lineups and my wife and I don't like rides so we didn't have to stand in line. But we must have walked 100 miles on those days and got burnt to a crisp every time.
> I was there the first year they brought the water slides in and that was a pretty fun year. Back then the lineups weren't even as bad as they are now.
> I cannot understand how someone can stand in a line in front of a sign that says "You are 2 hours from the front of the line at this point"


It's those catchy little jingles they drill into your head like some sort of "Clockwork Orange" mind wash. It's supposed to make you think it's fun...
"Leave me glazzies!!!"


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

Maybe you could channel the irritation you have for this song (that I am hearing as I type this believe it or not) in a productive direction.
Maybe everyone on this board could "rewrite" the lyrics in a Wierd Al kind of way.
Maybe in a fashion that would poke alot of fun AT MArineland.
Then maybe P.E.T.A. would fork over some cash for the "rights" to the revised song?
I know PETA doesn't love marineland, I see them protesting over there all the time.
Just my 2 cents.
Eric


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah. Spending an exorbitant amount of money to enter a theme park only to stand in line for 75% of a 10 hour day in order to enjoy about 8 rides is a great recipe for fun.
> Even when my kids were small and we'd take them there at least once a year it was great fun for them. Kids rides weren't too bad for lineups and my wife and I don't like rides so we didn't have to stand in line. But we must have walked 100 miles on those days and got burnt to a crisp every time.
> I was there the first year they brought the water slides in and that was a pretty fun year. Back then the lineups weren't even as bad as they are now.
> I cannot understand how someone can stand in a line in front of a sign that says "You are 2 hours from the front of the line at this point"


Oh dear, it might be too late to save you from this nightmare but there are ways to avoid all that. You have to go in off season, which is November. You buy a hopper pass, which gives you unlimited fun for a good price (IMO), and you have to get there early in the morning and be willing to do the rides as soon as the doors open (we are). Then, you have reservations at your fav restaurants for off hours. Then, when everyone else is lunching, you go back on the rides. I admit this requires an iron constitution and not everyone can do this but it's worked well for me and my family. I've never waited longer than 20 minutes for a Disney ride and I've gone many many times.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> I've gone many many times.


Is there a Disney in Alberta ? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Is there a Disney in Alberta ? :smilie_flagge17:


North Edmonton Mall, right ???


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Is there a Disney in Alberta ? :smilie_flagge17:


For years, I used to go to Orlando Florida every November with my mother and stepfather. Believe it or not, we were all thrill ride freaks, including my mother who was in her early 60's at the time, and one year did the Aerosmith Rock 'n Rollercoaster 17 times in a row. Never waited longer than 20 minutes for a ride.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Friend of mine bought a fake plaster cast and wore it to Tokyo Disney Land. No waiting in line for him and GF. 
Whic his sad on so many levels -- he's in his 30s, and faked hisway to the front of the line in front of little kids who actually wanted on those rides.

Company I worked for in Kobe had scheduled a mandatory "teambuilding" trip to Tokyo Disneyland (bloody MBAs and their makework projects...ifthey wanted to raise morale, give me a raise dammit!), which I was dreading. Think I'd rather have a root canal than be subjected to that. Luckily, accounting put th eskids on and said it was too expensive. Yay for beancounters.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

You guys aren't looking at the POSITIVE side of this.

Make it into a drinking game :food-smiley-004:

Cheers
Cadence


----------

